# Anyone have a Blog?



## itscoezy (May 19, 2011)

Hi everyone. 

Looking to read about others experiences moving and living in Mexico. If you have a blog I'd love to follow. 

Mine is www.fritp.wordpress.com. I live in Puerto Vallarta


----------



## PinkChili (Nov 18, 2010)

Not yet...but...I am leaving for Mexico in a few weeks and will be blogging about my adventures/misadventures.

I'm spending the first 10 weeks in Spanish immersion in Puebla, then I am going to backpack around until I find somewhere that suits my needs and I will rent a place and stay for a while to be sure. I will keep doing this, if necessary, until I find the right place. 

I will be buying land, building a house and be self employed. 

I am looking to settle somewhere in Veracruz, San Luis Potosi, Puebla, Queretaro, Hidalgo or Oaxaca.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

Not mine, but I have found his blog to be very good. 

cookjmex.blogspot.com/


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

i have one that i coauthor with friends in Montana. i live in the Lake Chapala area. the link should come up just below. [we'll just see if that works!]


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Here's my week to week ... started in '04 just before I retired 
Sparks Mexico

The one below is to the main website


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Check out Rolly's "Blogs about Mexico", about 100 of them
Blogs about Mexico


----------



## itscoezy (May 19, 2011)

Love the responses everyone! Thanks so much! If anyone could help me find more time in the day I'd love to read them all! Jeje. Thanks!!!


----------



## lizzers (Sep 21, 2008)

itscoezy said:


> Love the responses everyone! Thanks so much! If anyone could help me find more time in the day I'd love to read them all! Jeje. Thanks!!!


Yes I do! Check it out at http://www.mexipreneur.com


----------



## Lsanchez124 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pvmommy.blogspot.com

I have a few posts, but it will get more active when I move to puerto Vallarta September 3rd


----------



## lizzers (Sep 21, 2008)

Not sure why mine didn't show up the first time, hope it works now


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Don't have blog but have written some online articles. One that might match is "Mineral de Pozos: Magical Tranquility". It is about how we got here and our experiences in moving/building.


----------



## Lsanchez124 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lsanchez124 said:


> Pvmommy.blogspot.com
> 
> I have a few posts, but it will get more active when I move to puerto Vallarta September 3rd


I have recently changed my address to: MyLittlePuertoVallarta.blogspot.com

Thanks everyone


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Mine are at

*2009 Mexico Blog*

*2010 Mexico Blog*

*2011 Mexico Blog*


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I have written about 30 or so essays since coming to Mexico. They can be found at:
Mexico


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey! I made it!! typing this from Uruapan. My blogging is done via my website, Home - On The Road to Mexico.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

Google mexicodrifter blog
easy, huh!


----------



## mc1234 (Dec 12, 2011)

I do! 


Looking forward to reading all the others, sorry couldnt post the link as a URL


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Soy feliz; but I think I'm cursed. Since I've moved here, I've had a cold, my blood pressure spiked, and now I may have broken my let, well a fracture more likely. I prefer good news so I haven't been blogging lately. Soon, I'll be back to it soon.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

JoParsons said:


> Soy feliz; but I think I'm cursed. Since I've moved here, I've had a cold, my blood pressure spiked, and now I may have broken my let, well a fracture more likely. I prefer good news so I haven't been blogging lately. Soon, I'll be back to it soon.


...and how many of the nine lives does the cat have left?


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> ...and how many of the nine lives does the cat have left?


. . .may have broken my leg; not my let. Anyway, I'm on my fourth lifetime anyway; fourth or fifth. So, who, me worry . . . ?


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

itscoezy said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Looking to read about others experiences moving and living in Mexico. If you have a blog I'd love to follow.
> 
> Mine is ?Freedom Reigns In This Place…?. I live in Puerto Vallarta


Ya, mine is Our Travels in Mexico I live in San Cristobal de las Casas I will ch yours out.


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

surfrider said:


> Ya, mine is Our Travels in Mexico I live in San Cristobal de las Casas I will ch yours out.


Mines a little different I was working there before I moved there. Some of our experiences there. So far everyone loves the "Blog"

Living in Mexico - Mexico,Living,Monterrey,Saltillo,loving,retire


----------



## Azuledos (Jan 21, 2010)

Our current adventures relocating from northwest Washington State to Fortín de las Flores, Veracruz. Altho' we check in here regularly, haven't posted here much, so I'm prevented from posting the URL. Just search for "etepetzin" with google or bing. 

Regards, Dan & Carmen


----------

